# Zwei Wassertiere... aber was?



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2007)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

hab im Teich zwei Tierchen gefunden, und wüßte gern, um was es sich handelt. Hab ich Internet schon ein bisserl gestöbert, aber nix brauchbares gefunden. Weiß einer von Euch, wer die beiden sind?

Danke und schönen Sonntag, 
Caroline


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Caroline,

es sind wohl Larven von entweder __ Käfer oder __ Libellen. hoffe jemanden hier kann sie genau identifizieren.

der erste sieht so ein bisschen nach Wattwurm aus   

schönen Tag noch


----------

